# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9 -> PB 12] Comparaison de strings : espaces

## marcolo21

Bonjour tout le monde,

je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section pour ma question mais je me lance quand mme.

Alors voil, je suis en train de migrer une application Powerbuilder 9 vers Powerbuilder 12.

Mon problme est qu'il semblerait que Powerbuilder ne se souciait pas des espaces lors de la comparaision de strings. J'ai un problme dans Powerbuilder 12 au niveau de la comparaison entre 2 strings. Dans ma base de donnes, les type de donnes sont des chars, ce qui signifie que si le mot ne prend pas toute la longueur qui est dfinie, il va ajouter des espaces. J'ai donc un problme lors de la comparaison des mots de passe, par exemple, pour pouvoir entrer dans l'application puisque Powerbuilder 12 regarde les espaces.

Je sais qu'il existe la fonction trim, mais ce problme devrait arriver probablement  plusieurs endroits dans monde code (puisque l'application comprend beaucoup de lignes). 

Plutt que de chercher partout o ce problme se trouve, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen dans PB de lui dire de ne pas se soucier des espaces lors de la comparaison de 2 chanes de caractres.

Merci beaucoup pour vos rponses futures, en esprant avoir t assez claire.

----------

